# Cruise Self-driving car passenger slapped with ticket in San Francisco, police say



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

A ticket was issued to a person traveling in a self-driving car in San Francisco on Monday, police told Fox News. The vehicle allegedly did not stop for a person in the crosswalk. However, Cruise, the car company involved, according to KPIX, maintained that the vehicle was in compliance with California state law.
A motorcycle officer issued the ticket after seeing the car not stop for a woman going through a crosswalk in the South of Market area, San Francisco Police Department spokeswoman Officer Giselle Linnane told Fox News on Wednesday. The car "cut the pedestrian off," she said.

The ticketing officer believed that the car was in self-driving mode, however the person inside was cited for failing to yield to a pedestrian, Linnane said. That individual, whether they were driving or not, "is still responsible for the vehicle," she added.
The person in the crosswalk was not injured, KPIX reported.
Cruise, the company behind the autonomous vehicle, reportedly believes that neither the car nor the person inside broke any laws. Data from the company, according to KPIX, showed that the car was 10.8 feet away from the pedestrian during the incident.
"We don't look at or work with that data," Linnane told Business Insider. "It's whatever the officer observed at the scene and from his observation, there was a violation."

In a statement to Fox News, Cruise said safety is the company's "priority in testing our self-driving vehicles."
"California law requires the vehicle to yield the right of way to pedestrians, allowing them to proceed undisturbed and unhurried without fear of interference of their safe passage through an intersection," the statement continued. "Our data indicates that's what happened here."
The encounter follows an incident in Arizona earlier this month in which a self-driving Uber car fatally struck a woman. The governor has since suspended the company from testing its autonomous vehicles in the state.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/03/2...-with-ticket-in-san-francisco-police-say.html


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> A ticket was issued to a person traveling in a self-driving car in San Francisco on Monday, police told Fox News. The vehicle allegedly did not stop for a person in the crosswalk. However, Cruise, the car company involved, according to KPIX, maintained that the vehicle was in compliance with California state law.
> A motorcycle officer issued the ticket after seeing the car not stop for a woman going through a crosswalk in the South of Market area, San Francisco Police Department spokeswoman Officer Giselle Linnane told Fox News on Wednesday. The car "cut the pedestrian off," she said.
> 
> The ticketing officer believed that the car was in self-driving mode, however the person inside was cited for failing to yield to a pedestrian, Linnane said. That individual, whether they were driving or not, "is still responsible for the vehicle," she added.
> ...


Guess cops are getting a bit jumpy about these SDCs now.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Guess cops are getting a bit jumpy about these SDCs now.


I guess thei are doing their jobs especially when it comes to pedestrians on the crosswalks.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

lol those same goofy ass cruise cars that can't turn right on red and hit the brakes anytime a car gets near it.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Again - yes there are laws and rules , etc on the street . The pedestrian always has the right of way regardless if they are in the wrong. Why ? Because killing someone is not a joke and you cannot go up to a judge and say hey he died because he was stupid or he died because I was right and he was wrong . In the end you killed a person because some made up rules were not being followed .
People are stupid and if you can not comprehend that and expect random people to behave as they should or as you want them to - they will not .



We can all kill pedestrians every day . Especially kids , high school and college kids that think they are invincible and can cross traffic on their phone or without looking out for cars . If you hit them regardless of the condition it’s going to be on you! The driver that was or should of been properly trained to always expect the unexpected on the road .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> A ticket was issued to a person traveling in a self-driving car in San Francisco on Monday, police told Fox News. The vehicle allegedly did not stop for a person in the crosswalk. However, Cruise, the car company involved, according to KPIX, maintained that the vehicle was in compliance with California state law.
> A motorcycle officer issued the ticket after seeing the car not stop for a woman going through a crosswalk in the South of Market area, San Francisco Police Department spokeswoman Officer Giselle Linnane told Fox News on Wednesday. The car "cut the pedestrian off," she said.
> 
> The ticketing officer believed that the car was in self-driving mode, however the person inside was cited for failing to yield to a pedestrian, Linnane said. That individual, whether they were driving or not, "is still responsible for the vehicle," she added.
> ...


HELLO !
" THE PERSON INSIDE IS STILL RESPONSIBLE FOR THE VEHICLE" !

PAY ATTENTION !

This will be very important Later !

At Uber Arizona Trial !



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Guess cops are getting a bit jumpy about these SDCs now.


The ENTIRE WORLD IS JUMPY ABOUT ROBO CARS !

Get them off our streets !


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> lol those same goofy ass cruise cars that can't turn right on red and hit the brakes anytime a car gets near it.


The bullets are flying close to these corporations "heads"... Keeping the robots on public roads, as very few as they are, is like inviting trouble to happen.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> The bullets are flying close to these corporations "heads"... Keeping the robots on public roads, as very few as they are, is like inviting trouble to happen.


ALL robocars should be parked NOW!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

goneubering said:


> ALL robocars should be parked NOW!!


They need to make an example...

Of the Robokillercar...

This has to stop...NOW...

Rakos


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> HELLO !
> " THE PERSON INSIDE IS STILL RESPONSIBEL FOR THE VEHICLE" !
> 
> PAY ATTENTION !
> ...


Foober's new Ad to riders, we're partner in the incident if you were caught in an accident prone ridesharing w/o a driver, Safety or not?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Here is the KPIX 5 video report

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2018/03/27/self-driving-car-ticketed-san-francisco/


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cop goes home to his wife...

And braggs...honey I single handedly...

Put a stop to a damn robocar today...

Tried to get off by telling me...

"I had a virus and was not feeling well"...

Can you imagine the nerve...

To try to get away with that...

Harassing a human walker...

What'll they think if next...???

Honey...did you hear a word I said.. ??!

Sheesh...no respect...8>O

Rakos


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Cop goes home to his wife...
> 
> And braggs...honey I single handedly...
> 
> ...


Wife was a robot...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> Wife was a robot...


What... isn't yours....????


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Here is the KPIX 5 video report
> 
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2018/03/27/self-driving-car-ticketed-san-francisco/


We'd think the cop was in fear of his own life when these unproven SDC's are getting too close to them. What if they were prgmmed to hit and run on the fly by hackers?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

What I want to know is how did the officer get the self-driving car to stop???


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

JimKE said:


> What I want to know is how did the officer get the self-driving car to stop???


That was my initial dilemma as well, but if you watch he video from the local tv station I've posted above, they identify the person in the car as "driver". My guess is Cruise has permanent monitors like Uber had, and they can take control to stop the car for the cops, and collect the tickets.... hahahaha...


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> That was my initial dilemma as well, but if you watch he video from the local tv station I've posted above, they identify the person in the car as "driver". My guess is Cruise has permanent monitors like Uber had, and they can take control to stop the car for the cops, and collect the tickets.... hahahaha...


Dictionary of the sdc world - [driver] : any occupant(s) found to be ticket with in a driverless vehicle in United States jurisdiction.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

When the day comes when a humanless driven car glitches and breaks a traffic law how will it know a cop is trying to pull it over? Will it stop?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LuisEnrikee said:


> Again - yes there are laws and rules , etc on the street . The pedestrian always has the right of way regardless if they are in the wrong. .


Not in all cases, unless you say pedestrians can jump out into the street or otherwise make a sudden walk move that gives you little chance to avoid an incident....



JimKE said:


> What I want to know is how did the officer get the self-driving car to stop???


with the driver's eyeballs and ears



Gung-Ho said:


> When the day comes when a humanless driven car glitches and breaks a traffic law how will it know a cop is trying to pull it over? Will it stop?


It will pull over. That's part of the technology


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> When the day comes when a humanless driven car glitches and breaks a traffic law how will it know a cop is trying to pull it over? Will it stop?


I'm sure they've thought of that and practiced it a billion times in their expensive simulator!!!!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> Not in all cases, unless you say pedestrians can jump out into the street or otherwise make a sudden walk move that gives you little chance to avoid an incident....
> 
> with the driver's eyeballs and ears
> 
> It will pull over. That's part of the technology


I remember our discussion about pedestrians jumping in front of moving cars and you probably want to see this article published before the Uber car killed the lady in Tempe - https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/self-driving-vehicles-jaywalking-legal/

And the "benefit" of such technology is mentioned inside the story - "This would mean limiting self-driving vehicles to about 20 miles per hour."


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> A ticket was issued to a person traveling in a self-driving car in San Francisco on Monday, police told Fox News. The vehicle allegedly did not stop for a person in the crosswalk. However, Cruise, the car company involved, according to KPIX, maintained that the vehicle was in compliance with California state law.
> A motorcycle officer issued the ticket after seeing the car not stop for a woman going through a crosswalk in the South of Market area, San Francisco Police Department spokeswoman Officer Giselle Linnane told Fox News on Wednesday. The car "cut the pedestrian off," she said.
> 
> The ticketing officer believed that the car was in self-driving mode, however the person inside was cited for failing to yield to a pedestrian, Linnane said. That individual, whether they were driving or not, "is still responsible for the vehicle," she added.
> ...


Technical interpretation and different nomenclature. Interesting story.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> A ticket was issued to a person traveling in a self-driving car in San Francisco on Monday, police told Fox News. The vehicle allegedly did not stop for a person in the crosswalk. However, Cruise, the car company involved, according to KPIX, maintained that the vehicle was in compliance with California state law.
> A motorcycle officer issued the ticket after seeing the car not stop for a woman going through a crosswalk in the South of Market area, San Francisco Police Department spokeswoman Officer Giselle Linnane told Fox News on Wednesday. The car "cut the pedestrian off," she said.
> 
> The ticketing officer believed that the car was in self-driving mode, however the person inside was cited for failing to yield to a pedestrian, Linnane said. That individual, whether they were driving or not, "is still responsible for the vehicle," she added.
> ...


Wow, this is huge news. This means that whenever a rider is in a car and it runs a red light the rider is going to get the citation.

This should be a featured story !

Who's going to want to be the rider in a car that gets a ticket ??


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

1) So if a Waymo rideshare vehicle in self-driving mode does something wrong and gets pulled over, the paying passenger is the one who gets the ticket? 

2) What if there is more than one passenger in the car? Does each passenger get a ticket? Do they get to draw straws? 

3) What if the driverless Waymo is en route to pick up a fare, gets pulled over and there are no passengers or any other humans in the car?


----------

